# POrter Cable dovetail jig 5005



## aztd (Jul 22, 2006)

does anyone know where I can find a manual


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

aztd

You may want to check your model number BUT one of the manual PDF files listed below should work for you.

# 4112-12"
http://media-server.amazon.com/exec...mUgTWFudWFs&file=TUFOVUFMMDAwMDA3NDQ1LnBkZg==

# 5116-16"
http://media-server.amazon.com/exec...E1hbnVhbA==&file=TUFOVUFMMDAwMDA3NDUzLnBkZg==

-----------------
PLUS the links below
Dovetail Jig Video Demonstration

Rockler Dovetail Jig Video Demonstration
Hi-Speed Internet (12.11 MB)
Dial-Up (4.85 MB)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...BGJGMCAGKGJGHDADADADBDB&filter=dover tail jig

Bj


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to router forums. Might want to try this link I got my scroll saw manual from here they had all the name brands for manauls www.dewaltservicenet.com just give the model number and brand and if it's there it will come up. Well it didn't have it I'll just leave it here for someone in case they need the link for any power tool manuals.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Have you tried www.portercable.com ?


----------

